# M•A•C Make-Up Art Cosmetics Collection Haulage!!!



## MUALindsay (Aug 23, 2009)

Oops...

Rated "R" Eyeshadow, Brush Cleaner & White Cream Colour Base












Technakohl's in Artistic License, Full of Fuchsia, Colour Matters & Obviously Orange. Eyeshadows in Crest the Wave, Maira's Mood, Off the Page, Haunting & Purple Shower, Quad in In the Gallery, Personal Taste Lipglass, High String Lipstick, Pigments in Push the Edge & Brash & Bold and Fuchsia Glitter.












Push the Edge vs. Entremauve


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 23, 2009)

Nice haul! I'm going to get all 4 of the Technakhol Liners as well!


----------



## juicy415 (Aug 23, 2009)

that is huge! enjoy!


----------



## kariii (Aug 23, 2009)

wowza, that's a big haul. NICE!


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 24, 2009)

Great haul!!!


----------



## n_c (Aug 24, 2009)

Nice haul!


----------



## LASHionista (Aug 24, 2009)

well im officially jealous lol.


----------



## Tahti (Aug 24, 2009)

Ooooh YUM! The colours ;D Can't wait till this collection hits Europe...


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Aug 24, 2009)

nice haul!! push the edge is gorgeous! too bad it looks too much like entremauve


----------



## candaces (Aug 24, 2009)

nice!!


----------



## nunu (Aug 24, 2009)

Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## lushious_lips (Aug 24, 2009)

Nice haul, enjoy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fintia (Aug 25, 2009)

pretty haul!


----------

